# USB device not recognized after windows 10 creators update



## bcmoore (May 24, 2017)

After the newest update on May 21, I get that message when I plug in my phone to my laptop. The phone will charge, but it will not connect to the computer. The phone does not have a problem because when I plug it into my old computer running Vista, it works fine. Since I use my phone as a modem to connect to the internet, I can't get online with that computer in order to download anything. I tried to do a system restore, but that failed. I undid the updates, but still get the same message. I'm afraid the update changed something and I don't know how to fix it. I see numerous threads all over the internet saying this is a common problem. I am not very tech savvy. I have tried several of the things mentioned such as restarting computer and removing battery for hard boot, but nothing has helped. Help!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the TSG Forums.....

Below I have provided a "solution" first published by Bessie Shaw, who is a "Windows fixit guru". I cannot guarantee that this will resolve your problem as I have not had the need to use this solution personally. However, if Bessie says it works then I have high expectations that it will.

T.
*
Solution to USB issue published by Bessie Shaw*

To fix the USB device not recognized issue, you could use Device Manager to download and update the correct USB driver for Windows 10. Here's how to.

Step 1. Press Windows + R keys to open the Run command and type devmgmt.msc and then press Enter to open Device Manager

Step 2. Expand Universal Serial Bus Controller, locate the USB device with a yellow exclamation mark, right-click on it and select Update driver software

Step 3. Select Then Browse my computer for driver software

Step 4. Select Generic USB Hub and click Next

Step 5. Windows 10 will update the USB drivers


----------

